# Thank you



## Carmen la nita

Hello!

Just to double check, I would like to say (Subject of an email) _NTE thank you for your message_ in Dutch

NTE is a name of a company, so would it be _NTE  __Bedankt uw bericht_.
 
Dank
 
Carmen


----------



## Brownpaperbag

NTE bedankt u voor uw bericht


----------



## Carmen la nita

Thank you so much!


----------



## Pays-Bas

Brownpaperbag said:


> NTE bedankt u voor uw bericht



This means that the company thanks you for your message...!

If you want to thank NTE, it would be:

_NTE, bedankt voor uw bericht!_


----------



## Brownpaperbag

True, I thought I was anticipating a typo,

i.e.; _NTE thank*s* you for your message_


----------



## Carmen la nita

Hey... I am confused now. What I'm trying to say is that NTE thanks you for your message, so which one should it be then?


----------



## Lawrencelot

NTE thanks you for your message. = NTE bedankt u voor uw bericht

NTE, thank you for your message! = NTE, bedankt voor uw bericht!

So the first one I guess.


----------

